
Ask HN: What is the best CV/Deep Learning online course? - ccvannorman
I am a seasoned developer and can handle python&#x2F;3D math easily, and have done toy DL projects before, so intermediate &#x2F; advanced courses that assume prior knowledge are preferred.<p>End goal: I want to build SLAM from scratch.
======
justkd
How about Udacity? [https://de.udacity.com/course/deep-learning-nanodegree--
nd10...](https://de.udacity.com/course/deep-learning-nanodegree--nd101)

~~~
ccvannorman
You linked a DL course, but I would probably focus on CV. I found another
Udacity one for CV here: [https://www.udacity.com/course/computer-vision-
nanodegree--n...](https://www.udacity.com/course/computer-vision-nanodegree--
nd891)

